# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  Super doctor 3 1.81 new version

## mohamed73

Spreadtrum News: 
Add SC6803 CPU Support 
Add SC6800H\6803 CPU Support COM Boots 
**Read Flash\Write Flash\Read Info\IMEI Repair** 
SC6800H\6803 CPU Support Format  
/* First in the World SC6800H\6803 Support Com Boot */  
Mstar News: 
Fix Mstar 853XB CPU Bugs 
Fix Mstar NAND Flash Bugs  
Tip: You Must Upgrade You Box Firmware to 1.62 !!!  
DOWNLOAD FROM HERE 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

